# Lang 48 patio



## Dantij (Oct 23, 2018)

Just bought my 1st offset smoker.  Went with the Lang 48 patio.  I found a tiny hole under the belly of the cooker, close to the drain.  Does this serve a purpose?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't think that hole is supposed to be there. I just looked at my Lang, & there is no hole. You might want to call Lang.
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 23, 2018)

For mods?


----------



## Dantij (Oct 23, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't think that hole is supposed to be there. I just looked at my Lang, & there is no hole. You might want to call Lang.
> Al


exchanged emails with them.  I was told that it is used as a drain in case water gets in the baffle allowing it to drain so it doesn't rust from the inside out.


----------



## Dantij (Oct 23, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> For mods?


Don't think so.  It is about 3/16 of an inch.


----------



## Dantij (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## flatbroke (Oct 23, 2018)

Mine has it.  it is between the drain and nose right up against the drain pipe.  Got my smoker in july


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't know how it works but I have had water come out of it when steam cleaning.  water shouldn't be going in to the bottom of the pan.  should be sealed by the welds


----------



## Dantij (Oct 23, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> I don't know how it works but I have had water come out of it when steam cleaning.  water shouldn't be going in to the bottom of the pan.  should be sealed by the welds


Thanks for the reply.  I was starting to think it wasn't supposed to be there.


----------



## Dantij (Oct 23, 2018)

I also think that it could also be the steel sweating as it heats up??


----------



## Nole4L (Oct 23, 2018)

I believe it's there by design.  What I understand is they put there in case water gets the bottom part of the smoker (under the reverse flow plate).  The drain with valve drains anything on top of the reverse flow but if water gets under the plate while cleaning it doesn't have a way to drain out without that hole.  I have a Lang and it has one as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2018)

If I happen to get any water under the RF plate it would just drain into the firebox, cause I have the thing setup so the firebox end is a little lower than the other end, but that has never happened yet. Maybe I should just drill a hole in the bottom anyway, just in case!
Al


----------

